# macks n yaks



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Spanish not kings. Surf launched at dawn and jigged up a couple bluefish to float under balloons. Mark's got sliced in half but mine went untouched.

Spanish were busting glass minnows all over the place though. Had a blast casting to the schools, released 15 or 20 each and kept 2 for lunch. Of course several boats had to motor right on top of us and start driving the schools down but we had caught enough and called it a morning. It was a real fun morning except for a spanish driving a treble into my finger past the barb. Felt reeeeal good yanking that out .










one of the larger ones









birdies


















glass minnows hiding under me









re-entered without flipping, yeehaw


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*nice fish*

and great report.
nice pic of the beach
Fisherkid


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice! What beach is this off of?


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

That is toooo cool!!!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

redgrappler said:


> Nice! What beach is this off of?


wrightsville


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Nice catchin*

Nice cachin Ryan. Looks like the bluebird morning the other day. 

Bill


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Sweet job guys,,, thats what yakn is about and I still need some more butt time in mine before it gets way to cold.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Schweet.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

*ok UNCub*

Your getting me wanting too try Yaking...
Or going too Ft. Fisher....
Really just need Hitching a ride and back from the beach....
I reside over @ Carolina beach rd and Shipyard,, PM me if'n ya get the chance...
Peace
LD.....


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

nice catch!..Can anyone recommend a decent digital camera for the yak?. I don't like taking the expensive one.

Thanks in advance
Lou


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

What were you trolling, or casting?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i would recommend a good dry box first off. nikon coolpix series takes great pics for a point n shoot.

the spanish were feeding on tiny glass minnows, i was gettin them best casting the smallest size gotcha plug. also small maria jigs and tsunami split tail minnows were working good too. using plastics in a spanish blitz can get pricey though.


----------

